# Newbie Questions



## glenarmand (Aug 22, 2011)

I am a beginner - we raise chickens and have a coop for them

My grandmother had a pigeon house on a pole on her farm (think a giant purple Martin Box) and they just did their thing and produced squabs.

We will be raising white kings for squab… So I have a few questions. 

Do you have to have segregated rooms or will a one-room loft do the trick? 

Can you raise different types of pigeons together – I would like a few rollers or tipplers simply to watch or should be keep them segregated? NO intention to show.

We are limited where we would like to put the loft – so how much room do you need to give the pigeons to access the recovery area?. If I have the loft facing a bush /tree line that is ten feet away will that interfere with them? In other words, do they need a clear unobstructed flight path to recover?

One last thing - is there a best height for the recovery aera? woul 3feet off the ground be to low?

Thanks


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

Being a farmer I raise alot on my own food but this site is a pigeon lover site so we will not go into anything about squabs for peace of the forum. If you wish to have rollers or other flying types you need to keep them seperate from the kings as all pigeons are from the rock doves and will interbreed. You need roughly 2ftX2ft floor space per bird but to me there needs to be atleast 4x4X4ft for flying types. Then you need nest boxes and if you do a search of the forum for them you will get plenty. This site is full of great info. I am fairly new to pigeons(3 years with fantails, 9month homers). You just need to do a search in the forum for different things needed in a loft. Like you flying types need a trap so search trap and trap training. Then breeding or nesting boxes and do a search for them and you will have everything you need just break down your thoughts.


----------

